# disinstallazione di pacchetti

## f0llia

ho da poco messo gentoo sulla mia macchina, ho fatto l'emerge di alcuni pacchetti che ora vorrei togliere, ma non so dove sono stati messi tutti i file. come posso fare per levare tutto insieme?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## bsolar

```
emerge -C pacchetto
```

rimuove il pacchetto dal sistema. Attento a non rimuovere componenti necessari...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

Innazitutto ciao  :Smile: 

Se ho ben capito non hai ben chiaro come si amministano i pacchetti in gentoo, in particolare come disinstallare determinati programmi, giusto?

Bhe, nulla di più semplice: innanzitutto una sana lettura al Manuale del Portage non fa mai male (lo trovi in italiano qui: http://www.gentoo.it/doc/portage-manual.html ).

Vedrai che tra le altre cose, nella sezione "Disinstallare pacchetti" ti verrà spiegato per bene come fare.

In sintesi:

```
emerge unmerge nome-pacchetto
```

In ogni caso ripeto il consiglio dato anche ad altri: leggere la documentazione, leggere la documentazione e leggere la documentazione. Non per scortesia o maleducazione, ma perchè solitamente si trova molto più materiale, meglio scritto e approfondito rispetto a generiche e frettolose risposte. Inoltre diamo un senso all'ottimo lavoro di quelli che si occupano della documentazione!

 :Very Happy: 

Shev

----------

## f0llia

Grazie mille , per quanto riguarda la documentazione la leggerò immediatamente   :Very Happy: 

----------

